# Help question...



## mr.white (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello everyone . I've been doing flex for a couple days and everything has been smooth . Today I was scheduled 2 blocks one at 11am and the other is 5pm. I did the 11am but now the 5pm has disappeared from my app. I've emailed support and no answer. should I go to the warehouse or in your experience do they cancel blocks? thanks for the help.


----------



## mr.white (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes I did. last night I confirmed he two blocks. they were both showing. the good thing I live 8 min from the warehouse . I'll just drive out there to doublecheck.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

mr.white said:


> Yes I did. last night I confirmed he two blocks. they were both showing. the good thing I live 8 min from the warehouse . I'll just drive out there to doublecheck.


If you have saved copy of Flex App (if not I can send you a link for d/l) try uninstalling and reinstalling the app. it might help


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I've never been able to do 2 blocks at once


----------

